# Solved: Word Problem "This application must be installed to run..."



## Soupy2003 (Apr 1, 2005)

I tried to start Microsoft Word 2000 and everytime I try to start it, an error pops up saying, "This application must be installed to run. Please run setupfrom the location from the location you originally installed the application."
I tried to re-install it, that didn't help any. I tried to remove all Microsoft office and then re-install it from the Cd, uninstalled and re-installed, but still, Word showed the same message. I read somewhere that I should search for "Normal.dot" and change it to "Normal.old" but everytime I try to do that, it says "Cannot rename Normal: Access is denied. The source file may be in use.
Also, I checked my registry, it says everything is fine.

I'm not sure what to do, I really need to run Word, I keep uninstalling it and then re-installing it, but that does not change anything.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Depends on the operating system. Take a look here first,
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q298829/
If that does not help, you still have some registry entries left, take a look here,
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;219423
Read everything CAREFULLY brfore proceeding.

Good Luck


----------

